# Caipirinha



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I think Mojito fans might enjoy its Brazilian cousin: the Caipirinha

You'll need

-Cachaca (a Brazilian cane spirit)
-1 Lime
-Superfine sugar
-Crushed Ice
-Cocktail shaker and something to muddle with

-If you dont have an ice crusher, put it in a rag and mash it with a meat tenderizer or a wooden spoon.

-Cut the lime into wedges and place them all at the bottom of a wide glass (you can use a beer glass, a tumbler, or a rocks glass). Put a teaspoon or two of sugar on top of the lime and muddle rigorously. Fill with crushed ice, and pour the cachaca on top until it fills to the top of the glass. 

-Put the whole mixture into a cocktail shaker and shake it very well. Pour the mixture, which should be more of a sludge back into the original glass and enjoy. 

-If you like mint, you can add that to the mix as well when you are muddling. Its kind of like a cross between a Caipirinha and a Mojito. 

-If you can't find Cachaca, you can use Vodka. In that case, the Brazilians call it a Caipiroshka!

Another great summer drink, kind of like an alcoholic slushy! Enjoy!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

I love Caipirinhas, probably the only non-tequila drink I will order.

Super easy to make as well, all you need is cachaca, sugar, limes and some ice and you are ready to go. I often use a cocktail muddler to crush the limes, add the sugar and cachaca and enjoy.

I have never tried one with vodka, but have seen people make them with dark rum instead of cachaca.

Cachaca is "distillation of fermented sugarcane juice" - doesn't that just sound awesome! :dr  

For some more information on cachaca:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cachaça

[edit] If you are ever in Vegas, Casa Fuente makes a pretty damn good caipirinha!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I use the brand Pitu. It has a crawfish (why? I have no idea) on the lable with a wooden pestle to smoosh the lime and suger. I first had these in Portugal sitting at my favorite seaside resteraunt Bruzius. Ahhh! the memories. Great drink for a summer day for sure.

T


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

I used to be a big Mojito fan and then I found these while in Costa Rica...mmm-mmm good.

~Mark


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

n2advnture said:


> I used to be a big Mojito fan and then I found these while in Costa Rica...mmm-mmm good.
> 
> ~Mark


I like both but I do think a well made caipirinha bets out the Mojito. I think the mint gets to be a bit much after five or six

T


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I like them but there much sweeter than the mojito so I go for the mojito most of the time. But it is a great drink


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

hova45 said:


> I like them but there much sweeter than the mojito so I go for the mojito most of the time. But it is a great drink


Most places use way too much sugar, mostly because a lot of people dont like the fiery taste of cachaca. If you make them at home you can only put a dash of sugar, IMO much better and more tart than sweet.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> Most places use way too much sugar, mostly because a lot of people dont like the fiery taste of cachaca. If you make them at home you can only put a dash of sugar, IMO much better and more tart than sweet.


I will give it a try now to find some cahaca...p


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

The traditional way is to make a pither's worth at a time.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

hova45 said:


> I will give it a try now to find some cahaca...p


Shouldn't be too hard in Brooklyn, most stores around here carry it nowadays. Just watch out for the really expensive boutique brands that seem to be coming out these days, if you are mixing drinks it doesn't make enough difference to warrant spending the extra cash.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Okey dokey... was hanging out at the Rum Barrel last week and had my first Caipirinha a Leblon Caipirinha and all I can say is *YUMMMMMM!!!!*


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 26, 2007)

I got exposed to them while conducting an investigation down in Sao Paulo a few years back. 

From what I remember, we all had a great time. LOL!


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

To a certain extent I agree to be weary of "botique" - but would beg to differ slightly depending. A good quality spirit for a good quality cocktail goes a long way. What doesn't make sense is to half fill a glass with a premium spirit and then destroy it with pre-fab, low-end ingredients that aren't in the same league to complement it. Fresh ingredients and hands-on preparation can turn a mixed drink into a cocktail worth noting.

*Agua Luca* is a refreshing cachaca that can be enjoyed in a capirinha or more importantly - without the added ingredients, something that I find tough to say about the average cachaca when poured for someone unaccustomed to the sharper flavors typical of the spirit. Another that is technically Brazilian rum - *Oronoco* is great in a capirinha or mojito or stand alone in a glass by itself.

Check em' out.


----------



## avid toker (Dec 4, 2006)

Love 'em, potent little suckers too :tu


----------

